# Pinto Registration?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like the foal may be eligible for registration with the PtHA.

Registration
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just has to be a filly or gelded before registering with color?


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup, must be mare/ filly or gelding, no stallions unless fully registered/ papered.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

That is for hardship registration, no knowledge of parentage or breeding report. Since the possible daddy (if there is a foal) is registered with APHA, you could do a late stallion report and register the foal at a less expensive cost than the hardship, but you may need signatures from Phoenix's current owner. The conditions for regular PtHA registration would be that the foal needs excessive white and could not have any appy characteristics (in the event that the possible mommy to be carries LP)


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thankfully I am in constant contact with his new owners. I believe when Phoenix was born I had to do a late stallion report and fight his dams abusive owner to sign the papers. He didn't have to pay a dime, just lift a pen and it took a long time to do it.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

It depends if the mare exhibits certain traits ie Appaloosa or draft , then no. You are required 4 or more inches in described areas. All the info you need is spelled out in the rule book. Chances are it will cost you more to register the foal then what it's worth. They do not do DNA or anything like that so if you are looking for ID purpose its not worth it either.

In addition, you have to get a pinto breeders certificate off the stallion owner and have it completed by the owner of the mare at time of breeding otherwise you have to go the hardship route where both are listed as grade and it costs a good amount along with being limited as to what the animal can do and not do with the association


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Possible mom is a QH cross and possible dad is APHA registered(pictured at a year and a half old). I don't recall it costing to much to register Phoenix. Is PtHA different?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Possible mom is a QH cross and possible dad is APHA registered(pictured at a year and a half old). I don't recall it costing to much to register Phoenix. Is PtHA different?


Hardship registration is pricey but regular registration is not. It would be good to have if there is a foal for proof of age and possible showing in PtHA shows if you ever need to sell later on.


----------

